# Series1 vs Series2



## seaker (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm a TiVo n00b... My friend offered me has Series1 TiVo for free... After doing some research I've decided I definitely want a TiVo... What are the advantages of having a Series2 over a Series1? Maybe I should just buy a Series2?
I'm really interested in doing some of the 'hacking' to really get my TiVo doing fun things... 

So, Series1 vs Series2... What do you guys think?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Series 2 has a lot of built in networking features, and keeps getting more, and can use cheaper commodity network adapters. I haven't hacked my TiVo since I got 7.x, since it does what I want that way.

The Series 1 feature set is pretty well fixed now, and requires a bit expensive network adapter.

Now, most Series 1s can work without a sub, and most Series 2s need subbed. 

For hacking Series 1s are easy as pie, onle series 2s a bit harder, nwer Series 2s require a PROM hack first, then normal Series 2s hacks.


----------



## seaker (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool, thanks for the advice... I'm going to stick w/ the Series1 & grab a TurboNet card for it... Side note, I like this forum... thanks again!


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

seaker said:


> Cool, thanks for the advice... I'm going to stick w/ the Series1 & grab a TurboNet card for it... Side note, I like this forum... thanks again!


A can't lose decision (geeze I'd think you could pick up a turbonet card for ten bucks, except that they've probably been retired and thousands of owners have forgotten they even have them).

If everything else in today's DVR universe existed, as is, except for the s1, and somebody came out with the equivalent of the s1 with turbonet at today's market price, you'd have a marketplace winner!

The ONLY reason I've retired all my s1s, and it was extremely painful to do that, is that on HiDef TV sets the HR10-250 spreads an SD picture out horizontally just a bit so it looks more rectangular rather than squarish. The s1 is true 4x3, but when you watch a lot of 16x9, true 4x3 looks square.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Redux said:


> A can't lose decision (geeze I'd think you could pick up a turbonet card for ten bucks, except that they've probably been retired and thousands of owners have forgotten they even have them).


I would like to know where you thing this is possible... TurboNET cards are still VERY expensive: ~ $75. They are going for almost that much used even on Ebay. There seems to still be a very large market for them.


----------

